# Beano Question



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Is beano safe for dogs? Lycan loves beef Kidney, but I can't stand the effect it has on his digestion. 

Jelpy


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

What are the ingredients in it?


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like its safe to use in dogs. Just make sure the product doesn't contain xylitol. I would start with half human dose, then work your way up depending on how he does. I think its best to give just before or with a meal. I hear Gas-X may work as well.


----------

